# Best magical army



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

Mine is high elfs what is yours


----------



## Beaky (Dec 15, 2006)

Lizardmen. 2nd Generation Slann Rock, and Lord Kroak is even better. In fact, a 2nd Gen. Slann is about as good as Teclis at spellcasting, but is T5 with 8 wounds!


----------



## kungfoomasta (May 8, 2008)

I like the VC any lord you take can know all vamp spells and generate 6 power dice with the ability for self healing really good armor and the fact that the lore of vamps is pretty good.


----------



## DarknessDawns (Oct 21, 2007)

vamps, my 3000 list has about 23 power dice, how can anyone beat that and still kick ass in combat


----------



## beenburned (May 15, 2008)

vamps - the above reason.


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

my old Tzeench army had around 25 magic dice and a good range of different loes to choose from but I doubt it will be anywhere near as good when the new list comes out.


----------



## itsonlyme (Aug 22, 2008)

i think pure tzeentch daemons tops all, all units can be wizards, plus 4 heroes who can know all spells from anylore (or just +2 powerdice), all unit can have a banner to give them +1 to casting rolls. Dark elves are pretty good, arnt limited by level as to how many dice they use, a spell to gain extra powerdice.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

I'm going with lizardmen. get a 2nd generation slann in a large unit of temple guards and backed up by 2-3 skink priests and You be praying for infinate dispell scrolls.


----------



## Caledor (Jan 15, 2008)

Tomb Kings are alright, with the shear number of spells and bound items they get hold of, they can give a massive headache to any magical defence they run into. And they never miscast, so you don't loose your expensive casters to a bad roll.


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

I was wondering if Warriors of Chaos have there own lore of not


----------



## itsonlyme (Aug 22, 2008)

no warriors if chaos dont atm, they will have 3 lores however when the book comes out


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

so no one knows antil the book comes out, 
so back to the question what is peoples views


----------



## Dwarfy2k (Aug 17, 2008)

I'm gonna go with Beasts of Chaos...why cause there different lol


----------



## effigy22 (Jun 29, 2008)

I would have to say lizards, the slann dont need LOS if theres a skink, if your using croak, he can just cast it through the skink.


----------



## itsonlyme (Aug 22, 2008)

i find it weird so few people think daemons are one of the best magic heavy armies.. at the very least with just 4 heralds of tzeentch + 4 units of horror you can have 32 power dice in 2k


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

what 32 power dice you are kidding me


----------



## itsonlyme (Aug 22, 2008)

ope, horrors that are in units of 36 + are level 4 wizards with set spells (so take 4 units), each unit can also have a banner that makes them +1 caste

You then have a herald in each unit (so they now have a 4+ ward save as well), hes a level 2 wizard, give them all power vortex (+2PD), each unit is now generating 8 powerdice and has 6 spells (4 of which are +1 to caste). oppss, sorry, 34PD.

Of course you can lower this down to only, say drop two heralds and take a lord of change, make him a level 4, give him twin heads (+2 to caste) and give him master of sorcery (and thus knows every spells from any one lore in the main book). Oh and then lets not forget the spell glean magic, pick a wizard if caste i can caste any one of your spells for free, and its caste as the base casting value (always good fun).

Its really such a one trick poney army (hate these armies). 

Dark elves are still pretty good with the spell that allows them to gain D3+1 powerdice (all of the wizards come with it, power level 4), they can also buy the spell as a bound item, they have a dagger that allows them to kill a model in a unit and gain a powerdice. The other thing is that a level 2 wizard can still use 4 powerdice to caste a spell (well even a level 1 actually) so they are pretty nifty


----------



## DarknessDawns (Oct 21, 2007)

thing about that daemon army, its not any good in combat


----------



## itsonlyme (Aug 22, 2008)

Well i know that hence why i called it a one trick pony, still i doubt a slaan + skink horde would be all that much better, or many of the others because they would have so many points in characters wouldnt be able to buy all that many troops. Still a lord of change isnt half bad in combar with flaming sword of rhuin. Anyways i thought this was about which is the most power magic army rather than which is the most balanced magic heavy army (this also dosnt take into account stupid characters like karos or the blue scribes.


----------



## ReaperOfHeresy (Jun 8, 2008)

My is Lizardmen i just like the second gen slann .


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

How good are Wood Elves on magic


----------



## Beaky (Dec 15, 2006)

Well I'm pretty sure that units like Treemen and stuff like that can cast spells as a bound spell or somesuch. I think. So you can cast a lot of spells in a turn, even if they aren't brilliant.


----------

